# Average heart rate for Adult, Child, Infant?



## Chall09 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday in class I was thrown by my inability to know what the average heart rate is for an adult, child, and infant. 

Can someone please clear this up for me. 


I do know that adults average resperation is 12-29 breaths/minute, child is 15-30, and a infant is 25-50. 

I know this is a stupid question but what can I say....?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 27, 2009)

Chall09 said:


> Yesterday in class I was thrown by my inability to know what the average heart rate is for an adult, child, and infant.
> 
> Can someone please clear this up for me.
> 
> ...


you begin asking about heart rates but then list respirations

12-29 for an adult?


infancy 30-60bpm pulse 100-180
12-36 months 24-40 bpm pulse 80-110
3-5 years 22-34 bpm pulse70-110
6-12 years 18-30 bpm pulse 65-110
13-18 years 12-26 bpm pulse 60-90
19-61 years 12-20 bpm pulse 60-100
older patients, normal rates depend on their individual health status


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 27, 2009)

above the first set of number is respirations in breaths per minute


----------



## LSalander (Feb 28, 2011)

I am about to go to an interview and was studying my vitals and such.  I was searching online to see what the most up-to-date data is on CPR and normal breathing/heart rates, and found this post.  My textbook has different rates so I'm just checking what everyone thinks is most correct, or best to go by.  I'm a newb, so no disrespect or desire to argue, just want to get it right.

My book (Prehospital Emergency Care / Mistovich - 9th Edition) lists normal bpm as:

Neonates – 30-60
Infants (1-5 mo) – 25-40
6 mo -5 yo – 20-30
6-10 yo – 15-30
11-16 yo – 12-20
Adults –  8-24   (12-24)

Hear rates:

Neonate – 100-180
Infant – 120-150
1-5 yo – 80-150
5-12 yo – 60-120
Adolescent – 60-105
Adult – 60-80
75+ yo - 90


----------

